# Problem with Kyocera FS-1000 in XP.



## mad_mushroom (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there,
'Fraid I'm not a techie. Anyway, I have recently purcahsed a new PC from Scan in the UK. Asus A8N-SLi deluxe mobo, Win XP Pro. Trying to print to a Kyocera FS-1000 laser printer via parallel. Installed drivers okay (from Kyocera website). Prints test-page fine, prints Word (2000) docs fine. However, as soon as I restart the PC the problems begin. Word docs print without text boxes, text is jumbled up, hieroglyphics etc. Test page has blank spaces or prints a blank page with '345' in the top left corner. I've tried the driver that comes with Win XP, also the mini-driver on the Kyocera website (as instructed by their tech support people). The mini-driver appeared to work after a reboot, but it printed two pages where I was only expected one. So I shut-down, started up again, and the printer was soon printing rubbish again. Any ideas as to where this problem may lie?


----------



## mad_mushroom (Jun 14, 2005)

*Kyocera FS-1000 problem solved!*

Well, just in case anyone else out there ever experiences this problem for themselves, here's the solution that eventually worked for me: somewhere, on one of Kyocera's web support pages, was a suggestion that installing my Kyocera FS-1000 using a simple HP driver (HP LJ 2000 is the one I chose) could solve the problem. So I uninstalled the driver, re-installed as a HP 2000 using the Hp LJ 2000 driver that comes with XP. Just to be on the safe side, I also replaced the parallel printer cable with a parallel to usb cable (to eliminate any chance of the prob being a fault of my parallel connection on the mobo). Printer now prints fine. Problem solved!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks for posting your fix


----------

